# Best place to live and do tree work



## TreEmergencyB (May 21, 2011)

Not looking to move just interested in what you guys think about different areas. Live in Pittsburgh now, hard with the weather to work EVERYDAY of the year, even if you have jobs to do. Plus the trees here in PA are just not that big, we have some biguns but not alot nothing over 150' tall that ive seen. Most compines here in my area dont have enough work for all year round too so, tell my what you guys think of your area or somewhere you'd rather be. 

BTW: this is not limited to the US


----------



## fishercat (May 21, 2011)

*I love east Tennessee for living.*

For tree work not so much. Still worth it to me.

With this economy a lot of places that used to be great aren't so much any more.


----------



## brookpederson (May 22, 2011)

Definitely not on the windswept plains of Minnesota,:msp_confused: the trees just leafed out two weeks ago here, the walnut and locust still have not.


----------



## abouttrees (May 22, 2011)

I live and work in the UK, there's good work to be had here, but not so many huge (125+ ft) trees, lots of technical takedowns, tight, confined spaces. Lots of the UK contract climbers rate continental europe, Germany, Sweden etc etc and I have friends who love it in New Zealand. Big Big trees in N.Z.


----------



## TimberMcPherson (May 22, 2011)

I have climbed a few trees in a few countries, wouldnt leave the ones I have here.
No poison oak or fire ants, no killer spiders or snakes, no dutch elm disease and a population of only 4 million people and trees grow real fast.
Ave. high for summer: 20.3°C (69°F) 
Ave. low in winter: 6.2°C (43°F)
So mild for working in, I wear the same stuff year round for work, but in winter wear a polerfleece T shirt and vest over my t shirt. You can motorcycle safely year round and the cops dont have choppers in my town.
Insurance isnt even compulsory for cars, no litigation, medical is cheap, no illeagals, our city has made the top 10 citys in the world to live in last year and its in the least corrupt nation in the world. 

Oh but there are zombies and disease and all the women look like hobbits, so you dont want to move here. I only stay because the manbearpig kidnapped my kids. Oh the beer tastes like urine to. Is that the time? Must replace the sheep on the treadmill makign power for our house. Stay away for your own safety.


----------



## TreeAce (May 22, 2011)

I do know its NOT Cleveland, Although I really cannt complain...Its preety darn nice here ...well...like 8 months outa the year...thats good..right..kinda??


----------



## TreeAce (May 22, 2011)

TimberMcPherson said:


> I have climbed a few trees in a few countries, wouldnt leave the ones I have here.
> No poison oak or fire ants, no killer spiders or snakes, no dutch elm disease and a population of only 4 million people and trees grow real fast.
> Ave. high for summer: 20.3°C (69°F)
> Ave. low in winter: 6.2°C (43°F)
> ...


 
So you also have to deal with manbearpig in New Zealand?? WOW..I just hope the Super Adventure Club has not found your shores...


----------



## imagineero (May 22, 2011)

I did a year in new zealand and loved the country but the money was miserable. I didn't see many (any?) big trees in my year in the south island. Incredible nature, fantastic people, the beer was ok, but the money was so little you had to almost choose between beer or food ;-)

Aus is ok. Good money in trees and plenty of work in most major cities but overregulated and too many taxes. I'm dreaming of canada/yukon! 

Shaun


----------



## beastmaster (May 22, 2011)

So. Calif.
Mucho illegals, Hard to find good paying jobs, lots of competition, traffic is unbelievable at times, gangs, crime, But I love it here. Greatest place to live on earth, on a day by day basis. No. Calif isn't to bad either. beastmaster


----------



## stumpjumper83 (May 22, 2011)

*Where you are right now.*

I think that alot of what makes a tree biz successful is reputation, not location.

In my experience, those with the good reputations in this line of work are always in demand. Even more so than some of the other trades, due to the demands of the job.


----------



## c.willard (May 22, 2011)

Kansas City


----------



## jefflovstrom (May 22, 2011)

I can't complain.
Jeff


----------



## ducaticorse (May 23, 2011)

It's any place that you can make your specific services needed. Your specific market may be saturated to the untrained eye. If you can make your service stand above the others, then you will succeed. You need to tailor fit your business model to your area, cost of living, level of difficulty to operate in said area, etc. Your question as stated is like asking, "where is the best place to score chicks", we don't know what kind of chicks, what you want as an individual, where you'd like to live, etc... It's ALL RELATIVE...


----------



## Sunrise Guy (May 23, 2011)

TimberMcPherson said:


> I have climbed a few trees in a few countries, wouldnt leave the ones I have here.
> No poison oak or fire ants, no killer spiders or snakes, no dutch elm disease and a population of only 4 million people and trees grow real fast.
> Ave. high for summer: 20.3°C (69°F)
> Ave. low in winter: 6.2°C (43°F)
> ...


 
Oh, man! I was just getting ready to pack my bags until that last paragraph !


----------



## TreEmergencyB (May 23, 2011)

ducaticorse said:


> It's any place that you can make your specific services needed. Your specific market may be saturated to the untrained eye. If you can make your service stand above the others, then you will succeed. You need to tailor fit your business model to your area, cost of living, level of difficulty to operate in said area, etc. Your question as stated is like asking, "where is the best place to score chicks", we don't know what kind of chicks, what you want as an individual, where you'd like to live, etc... It's ALL RELATIVE...


 
Sorry to be vague, i was just wondering somewhere that the weather stays decent and the trees grow large and tall. O and im an employee so a couple of busy good companies would fit in too


----------



## the Aerialist (May 24, 2011)

*Good Reputation and Word of Mouth ...*



stumpjumper83 said:


> I think that alot of what makes a tree biz successful is reputation, not location.
> 
> In my experience, those with the good reputations in this line of work are always in demand. Even more so than some of the other trades, due to the demands of the job.


 
Word of mouth and repeat customers has always been the best way to have work wherever you are. 

Angie's List has been great for me, it is Word of Mouth writ large, about 75% of my business now is from my excellent customer reports on the A-List.


----------

